# Carlos Zarate vs. Joe Frazier



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 12, 2016)

As a continuation of the thread Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket, the new challenge is Mike Tyson vs. Sugar Ray Leonard, which starts the second round.

Vote for one of them here: Have your say: Carlos Zarate vs. Joe Frazier

Also, here is the current bracket if you want to see what's up next: Martialtalk Boxing Tournament - Challonge


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 12, 2016)

I've never heard of Carlos Zarate, so going to be abstaining from this one


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 13, 2016)

Apparently, he's not as well-liked as frazier though.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 13, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> I've never heard of Carlos Zarate, so going to be abstaining from this one


Never heard of him either but such a shame he did boxing. If he did karate he'd have the perfect name for his dojo  Zarate Karate lol


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 25, 2016)

I was giving time for this one since I've never heard of Carlos Zarate, but Joe Frasier won 3-0.


----------



## Buka (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm a big Joe Frazier fan. Have to tell you, though, Zarate could seriously rock. Seventy fights, sixty six wins, more than sixty knockouts. (Mull on that for a bit). But the weight difference is monumental.


----------

